# Clown Loach growth rate



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

How fast do Clown Loaches grow? 
If I get them when they are 3" long , how much time will it take to get to 5" or 6" ? 
Thanks


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

They live to be 30 years...or so I'm told...so I can assume they're pretty slow growers. I've had a couple at 3 inches that have maaaybe grown an inch in a year?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

They grow fast when small at around 1-2 inches and will reach 3-4 inches in just a few months. Once they get up to 6"+ the growth rate slows down to an inch a year. Growth even slow more as they get bigger.

Remember they grow fast in clean well oxygenated water and with plenty of balance food for them to eat. Also stress can affect the growth rate as well. Unstressed CL will grow faster especially the dominant CL.


----------

